# Ducks, Dogs, Dang



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This Sunday's AKC hunt test with the high-end retrievers means competition from across the region. I have been selected to kill ducks in front of the Senior level dogs - the best in the business.

Trouble is, I lost one of the lenses in my eyeglasses and I'm hoping my bad eye (less glass) will adjust. I expect to practice on clays before getting too discouraged. I am also hoping to get some temporary glasses before the event, but if not, any suggestions?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Have you ever tried contacts? Your local walmart or SAMs club should have them


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No contacts. Can't stand messing with my eyes, drops, etc.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glen do you need the glasses for the sight bead on the shotty or long distance?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I run in to Kinda the same problem . When It's raining like mad or wet huge snow flakes, duck hunting. The glasses get wet and I can't see $hit. I shoot way better if I take them off completely. I can't see the bead but I can almost see the birds that are in shooting range and let muscle memory take over.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Glen do you need the glasses for the sight bead on the shotty or long distance?"

My main concern is hand/eye coordination. I tossed up a ball to hit for a dog (which I do daily over and over) and missed it 4 times in a row. I only have one good eye but it seems to be affected by the extraordinarily poor sight in the glassless eye.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I had to "see" what would happen, so I just shot some trap out back. No problem. Sure don't want to stink up the place Sunday.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> I had to "see" what would happen, so I just shot some trap out back. No problem. Sure don't want to stink up the place Sunday.


You'll do fine, let your natural instincts take over.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My first time at being an" official gun" on a hunt test for pointers started off poorly to say the least. I'd never shot in front of a crowd. My wife walked up behind me and whispered did I want a girl to step in.....She wasn't a hunter. After that comment I came into my own.....thankfully !

I've no doubt you'll be making feather clouds.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glen, you can always send me a plane ticket...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric, I was calling on everyone I know - well, almost everyone.

My partner, Joe, has been shooting better and that's important, because he's the lead gunner. All he has to do is point and punch. I have to operate a duck call, drop it, then shoulder the gun, so in essence, I am the backup gunner.

I was going to let Joe do the calling, but the call he toots is unrecognizable and my laughing would mess me up. I'm sure the ducks would be laughing on their escape to freedom, as well.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Tomkat looks like you had a good hunt! Love the double trouble.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Everyone sees that ditch parrot right away


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't worry Glen, you'll do fine...just remember you point a shotgun, not aim one. Good Luck! Eric


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been working on rather quick shots with improved cylinder (some cylinder bore, too), and believe me, there's no aiming involved. I have an appointment with some crows in the morning for a challenging warm up.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We took no prisoners today; not one escaped and Joe was shooting great.

We found out that the level of Senior is one level below Master and then Grand Master. Our dog test went this way:

First, a blank was fired from a shotgun and a dead bird slung out onto the field by another setup behind us.

Then, a live duck was launched and we killed it.

After that, the dog at the line was required to get the bird we killed with no help from its handler/owner.

After the duck was returned to the handler/owner, the dog had to remember where the firs bird was and had to get it without any coaching.

While the dog was heading back with the duck, another blank from the shotgun and a bird was hidden in the tall grass setting up a blind retrieve (meaning the dog never saw a thing.)

Then, the handler/owner lines up the dog for the blind retrieve and sends it on its way. If it needs correction, it must obey the commands to compete with the top dogs. Some found the blind retrieves without any assistance. Some were lightning quick and some were steady and slower.

In the afternoon session, the dogs had to retrieve over water, too.

Very well organized event.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A pic of Joe in our blind. That's the launcher in the foreground.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great time ! The hunt tests were always a good time for the handlers ,shooters and especially the dogs.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Brandy 4 yrs old Feb 2014


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

See...you did just fine.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

That does sound like a lot of fun! Sounds like you did good, and had some smart dogs!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*All *the dogs are smart. It takes a trained owner to get it out of them, however. And the money they put into them seems to have no limit.

A neighbor, who owns several highly trained retrievers, and is a member of one of the retriever clubs, not only has spent countless thousands of dollars on his dogs' professional training, he just constructed 2 ponds to simulate those used in the events. And, before he spent the cash on the ponds, he purchased the additional land so that he could make it happen. One pond cost $70,000 just to move the dirt. His dogs *are* his children.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Reminds me of my brother! His dogs live better than most humans (me for one) do! hehehe.

Yeah, I've never had a lab that didn't retrieve. However, I broke the mold 5 years ago with a 'mutt' Border Collie/Lab mix just because I had not duck hunted for years, and she was a free pup. Not sure why but she HATES guns, thunder and lightning, etc... Now I have the duck itch again so I think when she gets a little bit older a new Lab is in order. If I went out this year I'd either have to do a lot of swimming, or a lot of paddling around goofing up the hunt. :nut:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I had a gun-shy Lab - until he figured out that he could go nuts downrange on game. After he learned, the guns never bothered him. In fact, he would go downrange at every shot at the range, so we could never have him with us. So, we locked him in the Scout and he ate all our chicken - bones and all.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a springer that would go apeshit when ever you got a gun out, she was born to hunt.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

lol!!! I have been thinking of trying to teach her that guns = critters, go get em! A wing would be nice, but I don't know of anyone who still hunts ducks/geese so I may try with a squirrel and lots of treats. Probably start with a .22 short and see what happens. She sure loves to hunt (by herself) so if she could learn that the gun was a big helper I'd be in business!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

lol...Beta. put the Beggin strips in the gun safe.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am going to look for some of my old photos...I have shot Pheasants over a Doberman, Australian Red Heeler and my Springer. Non were gun shy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beta said:


> lol!!! I have been thinking of trying to teach her that guns = critters, go get em! A wing would be nice, but I don't know of anyone who still hunts ducks/geese so I may try with a squirrel and lots of treats. Probably start with a .22 short and see what happens. She sure loves to hunt (by herself) so if she could learn that the gun was a big helper I'd be in business!


I'd start by shooting at a distance from the dog, show her you are having fun. Have the wife hold her and encourage her to go to you. Do that several times before you shoot close to her, and even then use restraint when shooting directly over her. You'll know when you can move to the next step by her comfort with the situation.

My hunting dog of years past knew the difference between a shotgun and a rifle. He'd sniff at a rifle on the floor, but he'd roll all over a shotgun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For sure a dog can learn *not* to be afraid of shooting, even if it is gun shy.

I even had a cat that was "noise sensitive", but once he followed me around while I was shooting cow birds with sub-sonics. He pounced on a cripple and finished it off. After that, he knew what the gun was for and we hunted routinely around the house.

That's until my wife caught us in the act and ended all my fun with one swing of the frying pan. The cat didn't get in any trouble, though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully it wasn't cast iron Glen.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Good tips everyone!! Thanks! I may even try the Beggin strips AZ! :mrgreen:


----------

